# MXRed-ergo



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I finally finish Chucks nice ergo design and shot with it for a while.


































It's nowhere near as nice as his, but I hope I did it justice in my humble plywood way.

I is a nice target shooter, but if I make another, I'll scale it down to maybe 90% of it's original size.

Thanks Chuck for one of the best shared designs on here.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh yeah that is a very nice clean design with some expert craftsmanship that got it done. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Smitty, that's high praise comin' from you!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you like this design and want an OTT shooter you might try Chuck's Moose design, OTT variation.
The grip is similar but more compact.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Board cuts are my least favorite flavor of slingshots (I love all slingshots, dont get me wrong) But this seems to me like the epitome of a slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

DH, any plan to becoming a vendor here


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Really nice job on that Bill. It came out perfect! Thanks for giving it a try.

Chuck S.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks everybody!









@E-shot -- Never be a vendor. I can't make 2 the same. Ha!


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Board cuts are my least favorite flavor of slingshots (I love all slingshots, dont get me wrong) But this seems to me like the epitome of a slingshot.










yeah me two,they are ok but as the saying gose you carnt polish a turd,but they work and are a cheep hunter,just carnt take to them like naturals


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

Chuck's radiused curves work well with my drum sander and my four-in-hand rasp. I think I will search my shop to see if I might have a hole saw that is a close match also.

Chuck, thanks for sharing!


----------

